# TFV8 arsenal replenishment DYI session!



## Rude Rudi (24/8/16)

Had a marathon session last night to feed my hungry TFV8!

Malted Scustard - nice off the bat but needs another few days
Sugar Cookies and Cream - very sweet but fantastic!!
Kiberry Yoghurt - a winner - needs a week or so...
Apple butter - Still needs a week but smells fabulous!
Mother's Milk - no need to say anything here...'nuff said...
Kanzi - absolutely brilliant! My 3rd batch

Will keep you posted

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

That Kanzi looks like it could work for me. Which of the 4 variations did you mix? Do you think I could get away with not adding the sweetener?


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> That Kanzi looks like it could work for me. Which of the 4 variations did you mix? Do you think I could get away with not adding the sweetener?



I did the original or number 1. 

Have never made it without the sweetener but it could work.... Maybe drop it by half....? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> I did the original or number 1.
> 
> Have never made it without the sweetener but it could work.... Maybe drop it by half....?
> 
> ...


Thanks shall give it a shot.

BTW, every time I see your forum name I want to start responding on your posts like: "Not wanting to be rude, Rudi, but....".. Some history to that handle?


----------



## Nova69 (24/8/16)

Kanzi sounds nice,need to stock up on some concentrates.You should post it in the calling all diy thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> Thanks shall give it a shot.
> 
> BTW, every time I see your forum name I want to start responding on your posts like: "Not wanting to be rude, Rudi, but....".. Some history to that handle?



LOL. Got it from varsity days and it sort of stuck. I tend to be direct and tell it like it is which some interpret as being rude...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/8/16)

Ah, just checked the Internet. Kanzi is very sweet and candy like. Not my taste. I might try it without the sweetener.


----------



## Nova69 (24/8/16)

Thanks for that andre,did not see that bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/8/16)

Andre said:


> Ah, just checked the Internet. Kanzi is very sweet and candy like. Not my taste. I might try it without the sweetener.


Yes, it is rather sweet so I'm sure it will suit your palate if you omit the sugar.
Good as a shake and vape but evens out nicely after a couple...


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/8/16)

Nova69 said:


> Kanzi sounds nice,need to stock up on some concentrates.You should post it in the calling all diy thread


Sure - just the Kanzi or the lot? Wont it be duplicate then?


----------



## Nova69 (24/8/16)

Good question!mothers milk is definitely in that thread.i have not seen the others


----------



## Nova69 (24/8/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Yes, it is rather sweet so I'm sure it will suit your palate if you omit the sugar.
> Good as a shake and vape but evens out nicely after a couple...


I was think 0.5-1% for a test batch


----------

